# Off topic  posts removed from "predict sequence of events leading to credit freeze"



## uncanny (24 Oct 2008)

Brendan busied himself for the last two years deleting and banning everyone who "predicted" anything that didn't conform to his rosy bubblicious worldview.

Now he has threads asking if anyone could have predicted all this.

Pass me a sickbag please.



Brendan said:


> Obviously, links to these predictions would be preferable to "I saw it coming" remarks.


 
But you deleted all of them off the site yourself Brendan.

And banned all the people making them, you hypocrite.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (24 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*

_uncanny_ has made only 4 posts yet she seems uncannily familiar with AAM's detailed past. Could this be a disgruntled previous alias with a grudge against the _Boss_?


----------



## uncanny (24 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*

We can all turn over a new leaf Duke, maybe even Brendan can too.  Admitting that you were wrong is often the first step on the road to recovery after all.

But we can probably fix this thread right up with more deleting and banning, and get back to the important business of asking questions we don't want to hear the answers to.


----------



## oceanclub (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*



uncanny said:


> Brendan busied himself for the last two years deleting and banning everyone who "predicted" anything that didn't conform to his rosy bubblicious worldview.
> 
> Now he has threads asking if anyone could have predicted all this.
> 
> Pass me a sickbag please.


 
People could be forgiven to see this thread as Brendan trying to cover his ass.  True story: when in a fit of insanity I went property-hunting about 12 months ago, a friend recommended a particular mortgage broker, head of his firm. We had a breakfast meeting one morning to go through things, and he specifically mentioned AAM as a site where he felt there was no balanced discussion of property. Anyway, sanity took hold and we didn't buy, thank god.

P.


----------



## oceanclub (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*



WaterSprite said:


> The ban on the discussion of house prices applied to all, not just those who thought that the housing bubble was in imminent danger of bursting. So the accusations of hypocrisy are unfair IMO.


 
Please name any posters who were banned for saying that house prices would go up.

P.


----------



## Purple (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*



oceanclub said:


> Please name any posters who were banned for saying that house prices would go up.
> 
> P.



Is there anyone posting here who was stupid enough to suggest that?

(was there anyone with the brains to tie their own shoelaces who thought that over the last 12 months?)


----------



## oceanclub (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*



Purple said:


> Is there anyone posting here who was stupid enough to suggest that?
> 
> (was there anyone with the brains to tie their own shoelaces who thought that over the last 12 months?)


 
Well, the quote above was "The ban on the discussion of house prices applied to all". Which suggests that anyone who suggested the house prices would go *up* would be banned. 

But of course, this is not the case. In the echo chamber that was AMM, it was taken as the norm that house prices would go up forever. When property investment was being discussed, it was taken as the norm that buyers would make a return on their property. The paradigms had been broken, after all, and those who argued that mortgages based on salaries x 10/11/12 were unsustainable were gloom-sayers. The Fundamentals Were Sound(tm). Anyone who tried to argue otherwise was a dissenter.

P.


----------



## hatfield (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*



Duke of Marmalade said:


> _uncanny_ has made only 4 posts yet she seems uncannily familiar with AAM's detailed past. Could this be a disgruntled previous alias with a grudge against the _Boss_?



You dont need to be a member to read the site and be familiar with it. Is it the work of someones ego that this thread is non viewable unless a member ?

Aforethought, unless Brendan is employing financial advisers or vested property interests who post on this site I'd think the term 'Boss' to be inappropriate and liable to cause further speculation.


----------



## Purple (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*

I think much of what has been said here is grossly unfair. Discussion on property prices was banned due to childish posts which required loads of moderation. Brendan is now in a no win situation... he moderates this thread and he’s being unfair, he doesn’t and he lets unreasonable attacks shand.


----------



## Yosser (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*



Purple said:


> I think much of what has been said here is grossly unfair. Discussion on property prices was banned due to childish posts which required loads of moderation. Brendan is now in a no win situation... he moderates this thread and he’s being unfair, he doesn’t and he lets unreasonable attacks shand.


Give me a break! It's time to start being honest with ourselves. Brendan is a vested interest and in my opinion abused his position on this forum. People like you, who are apologists for this disgusting behaviour, are no better.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: OT posts removed from the "predict sequence of events" thread.*

_Boss_, kill this thread, don't be intimidated by all this "freedom of speech" crap. _Yosser_ (9) and _Uncanny_ (6) are just a newly formed Hydra, with nothing but malice at heart.


----------



## Yosser (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: OT posts removed from the "predict sequence of events" thread.*

"Boss" ? Pathetic. Yeah kill it! Never let the truth get in the way! You are missing the point of the word "forum" But killing the thread will be true to form! Your lack of integrity is astonishing.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*



Duke of Marmalade said:


> _uncanny_ has made only 4 posts yet she seems uncannily familiar with AAM's detailed past. Could this be a disgruntled previous alias with a grudge against the _Boss_?


 

It's a pointless thread with the negative comments coming from new ones (or old ones in disguise) giving nothing constructive.

Might be an idea to simply by pass it and move on, leave the trolls to talk amongst themselves.


----------



## Yosser (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: OT posts removed from the "predict sequence of events" thread.*

Ignorance must be bliss!


----------



## MichaelDes (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: OT posts removed from the "predict sequence of events" thread.*

Wiki definition of discussion on an internet forum




> People participating in an Internet forum will usually build bonds with each other and interest groups will easily form around a topic's discussion, subjects dealt within or around sections in the forum.


 


> *Forums prefer a premise of open and free discussion*. Most common topics on forums include questions, comparisons, polls of opinion as well as *debates*. The language used on forums is generally not limited by any set rules and standards. Personal opinion is commonly more dominant than informative opinion or documented one; often expressing your personal opinion over others is encouraged or implied


 

Obviously free of trolling or inflammatory or malicious jibes. Free speak please continue, and be encouraged.


----------



## oceanclub (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: OT posts removed from the "predict sequence of events" thread.*



> It's a pointless thread with the negative comments coming from new ones (or old ones in disguise) giving nothing constructive.


 
Hundreds of thousands of people are in negative equity right now because they mistook being "negative" for not being constructive. At least no one can accuse you of being inconsistent; even now in the face of recession and falling house prices, you still want only good news.

P.


----------



## Towger (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*



Bubbly Scot said:


> It's a pointless thread with the negative comments coming from new ones (or old ones in disguise) giving nothing constructive.


 
I agree with this. I was arguing that property would fall on the original http://www.irishpropertynews.ie/ site back in 2000/2001. But I have long since given it up, just the same old points again and again.


----------



## hatfield (25 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*



Bubbly Scot said:


> It's a pointless thread with the negative comments coming from new ones (or old ones in disguise) giving nothing constructive.
> 
> Might be an idea to simply by pass it and move on, leave the trolls to talk amongst themselves.




I disagree with you. This is the first time Ive seen a thread like this at AAM. It's not the same idea over and over again. This is a valid thread and furthermore the whole point of having a discussion like this is to hope it or the reasons for it never happen again. Its cathartic. Censorsip is worse. If an idea is false it can be clearly shown to be false and thats all  a thread needs. However the thread is true.


----------



## MugsGame (26 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*



> Please name any posters who were banned for saying that house prices would go up.



Remember where posters are banned their recent posts are often deleted. So if they were banned during a debate, you might not know what side they were taking by examining their remaining posts subsequent to the ban. 

I'm not aware of any poster that was banned because of their opinion on the property market. I am aware of posters that were banned for continuing a discussion that had been suspended; this included posters on both "sides" of the debate.


----------



## Yosser (26 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*



Bubbly Scot said:


> It's a pointless thread with the negative comments coming from new ones (or old ones in disguise) giving nothing constructive.
> 
> Might be an idea to simply by pass it and move on, leave the trolls to talk amongst themselves.


What is wrong with you?


----------



## hatfield (26 Oct 2008)

*Re: Did anyone predict the international credit freeze?*

TBH. I see most negative comments coming from people who want to censor the thread.

The thread should be left open ( as a truth commission ) so we can get back to posting generally about money elsewhere without this baggage in future.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Oct 2008)

*Re: OT posts removed from "predict sequence of events leading to credit freeze" threa*

Lads - I take a day off and you all go mad. 

Let's be crystal clear. No one has every been banned or warned for expressing an opinion on Askaboutmoney. On house prices or on any other issue. 

People have been warned and banned for discussing subjects which we don't allow e.g., medical issues, particular share prices and Irish house prices. 

People have also been warned for abusive posts and other breaches of the Posting Guidelines. 

These Posting Guidelines are for the benefit of all users. 

I am closing the discussion, but I will leave the thread on view as I think it says a lot about some of the posters and shows how difficult the job of the moderators is. 

Brendan


----------

